# sonstige Wildtiere am Teich und auf dem Grundstück



## Tanny (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 
heute nachmittag fiel mir vor Überraschung fast die Kaffeetasse aus der Hand, als 
ich so über die Koppel schaute: 

                    

...ich würde sagen, da sucht jemand Futter für seine Welpen.....und mit Kater scheint sie sich zu verstehen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (1. Juni 2015)

Also,
wenn ich mir deinen Kater so anschaue, schein er sich nicht wirklich über den Mäusekonkurrenten zu freuen. Oder ist der Puckel vom Alter her?

Mensch, hast du ein Glück so etwas zu sehen. Wie gut das der Kaffee heilig ist, sonst wäre er mir bestimmt in der Situation aus der Hand gefallen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2015)

also ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber bevor ich zur Kamera griff, hatte ich ja das Fernglas in der Hand und da sah es 
ein wenig so aus, als ob der Fuchs sich Jaspers Beute genommen hat....und auf den ersten 2 Fotos vertilgt....

...da würde ich glaube ich auch einen Buckel machen 

Aber später sind sie noch relativ nahe beieinander über die Koppel gestreift. 
Etwas krumm wirkt der Kater auch häufig, seit wir damals seinen Schwanz amputieren lassen mussten 
....weil mein Dackel den Kater quer hatte 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Nico84 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich hatte gestern auch mal wieder Besuch.

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität

 

LG


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2015)

Gestern am späten Nachmittag schaue ich so aus dem Küchenfenster, als ich Marco neue Heimchen abtaute, 
und dasah ich diesen kleinen Kerl emsig Insekten sammeln:


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Gestern am späten Nachmittag schaue ich so aus dem Küchenfenster, als ich Marco neue Heimchen abtaute,
> und dasah ich diesen kleinen Kerl emsig Insekten sammeln:


Hallo Kirstin,
im Moment haben wir auch drei Igel im Garten.Sieht aus wie eine Familie.
Sie wissen genau wann es was zu fressen gibt.
Der Kleine sieht noch ziemlich mickrig aus und ich hoffe das wir ihn bis zur  Winterruhe noch " fett " genug kriegen. Ist schon schön zu hören wenn sie satt sind und dann mit dem Teller klappern.


----------



## Christine (3. Okt. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> wenn sie satt sind und dann mit dem Teller klappern.


Unsere klappern mit dem Teller, wenn sie noch nicht satt sind. Da wird der leere Teller auch mal mehrere Meter bis vor die Tür geschoben. Versuch es mal mit einem Nachschlag, wenn sie mit dem Teller rumrandalieren.


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit einem Nachschlag, wenn sie mit dem Teller rumrandalieren.


Hallo Christine,
den bekommen sie ja,ich glaube eher das sie uns sagen wollen..........wir sind satt,kann'st abräumen..........


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Okt. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> ich glaube eher das sie uns sagen wollen..........wir sind satt,kann'st abräumen..........


Satt ist, wenn noch was auf dem Teller drauf bleibt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Okt. 2015)

tolle Fotos zeigt ihr da,
vor allem die Jungfuchsfotos... genial!
Ich hab' da auch was, allerdings deutlich kleiner....
eine '__ Ampfer-Rindeneule'.... so hübsch die kleine Raupe ist,
der Falter nachher eher unscheinbar


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny und all den anderen die sooo gerne Fotos schauen!
Es war eigentlich schon mal ein Thema, aber ich stelle meine absolute Begegnung im diesen Jahr noch mal hier ein.
  

Gruß Ron!


----------



## rollikoi (4. Okt. 2015)

Gedächtnisvermerk:

Zum Besuch bei Ron, unbedingt was großkalibriges mitnehmen. 

LG Bernd


----------



## Tanny (4. Okt. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Zum Besuch bei Ron, unbedingt was großkalibriges mitnehmen.



....oder ein Bestechungsleckerli, das groß genug ist,um satt zu machen


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2015)

Ja, wahrscheinlich würde ich jetzt in zwei Teile im Teich umher treiben,  ......das Bild stimmt mit der Vegetation sehr gut zum Teich.

Jetzt aber zum richtigen Erlebnis; Im Frühjahr gab es einen ganz seltenen Besucher, einen Mink
                
Er hatte einen Traum von Nerz an!

Gruß Ron


----------



## schilfgrün (4. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
das sind für mich schon ganz besondere Aufnahmen - wirklich wunderbar  !!!
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Heddim (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kristin, auf unserem Grundstück wohnt auch mindestens eine Füchsin. Im vergangenen Sommer hatte sie drei Junge. Es war schon schön, die Kleinen beim Spielen zu beobachten. Leider waren sie immer so weit weg, dass es sich nicht lohnte, zu fotografieren.. Zumindestens nicht mit meiner Kamera. Umso schöner sind Deine Fotos. Außerdem wohnen bei uns noch Marder, Dachs und Reh. Letzters mochte in diesem Sommer ganz besonders Rosenknospen.  
Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo hedwig, 

 das sind ja schöne Fotos 

Ja, meine Rosen haben die Rehe auch "zum Fressen gern" ...genau, wie die Äpfel........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Spechti  im Garten, die anderen "Viecher" beim Herbstspaziergang getroffen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2016)

Hurra, ich habs gefunden, wo ich ihn zeigen kann
Mein Nashornkäfer 
  
Ich hätte ihn mehr von der Seite fotografieren müssen, damit man das Horn besser sieht, sorry.


----------



## jolantha (3. Juli 2016)

1. ste Runde mit dem Rasenmäher : Was ist das ?
  
2 te Runde : Eine Kindermaus
  
3 te Runde: Ich geh hier nicht weg
  
4 te Runde : Schubs mich doch nicht 
 
Ich hab sie wirklich angestubst, damit sie in ihrem Loch verschwindet, und ich am Rand mähen konnte


----------



## Eriberto (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo Anne,
ich würde fast wetten, dass es sich um eine Schermaus (umgangssprachlich: Wühlmaus) handelt. Von denen habe ich letztes Jahr 13 Stück 'gekillt', nachdem diese meinen Wall 'bearbeitet' haben (alle zwiebeligen Pflanzen weg, Lupinen weg, überall Gänge und Löcher). Freu Dich also nicht zu früh...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## jolantha (3. Juli 2016)

Florian, das ist eine Einstellungssache zur Natur.
Ich habe hier 100 te an Mäusen : Feldmäuse, Spitzmäuse und Wühlmäuse , außerdem einen Maulwurf , zwei Wildkaninchen und jetzt noch einen Igel.
Bei mir wird nichts getötet . ( Außer __ Nacktschnecken )
Im Wald gibts den Fuchs, Dachs, Rehe und Bussard, irgendwie regelt sich das von alleine.
Natürlich hab ich abgefressene Pflanzen und keine __ Tulpen mehr, aber deswegen töte ich kein Tier, dem ich durch meine
Bauerei den Lebensraum genommen habe.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2016)

@jolantha (Anne)


----------



## Eriberto (3. Juli 2016)

D'accord, kann man so sehen...
Allerdings, heutzutage in DE von Natur zu sprechen, halte ich schon fast für vermessen. Wo gibt es denn noch 'echte Natur' ?
Ist es natürlich, dass im Mai eine 'verschi**ene' Hauskatze ein an meiner Kellertreppe befindliches Rotkehlchennest 'herunterragt', ich das zum Glück höre und das Katzenvieh vertreibe, allerdings ein Küken auf der Strecke bleibt ? Nein, denn Hauskatzen sind nicht natürlich (einheimisch), insbesondere in der Anzahl.
Da ein Garten per se nicht natürlich ist, kann sich auch kein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen.

Im Wald regelt sich übrigens leider nicht alles alleine, weshalb es u.a. die Jagd gibt.

Übrigens, zuvor genannte Hauskatze hat bezüglich der Wühlmause keinerlei Anstrengungen gezeigt. Warum auch ? Wieso sollte man sich mit 'wehrhaften' Wühlmäusen einlassen, wenn zu Hause das Whiskas wartet oder zu gegebener Zeit in der Nachbarschaft die Vögel brüten ?

Es sei jedem unbenommen, jegliches Getier in ihrem / seinem Garten willkommen zu heißen, aber bitte nicht unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Natürlichkeit.
Ich für meinen Teil nehme mir das Recht heraus, den Garten zu gestalten und ggf. Unerwünschtes zu entfernen. Ich habe aber auch kein Problem damit, mir die Hände 'schmutzig zu machen', will meinen, ein Tier zu töten, um es a.) zu essen, b.) zu erlösen oder c.) die fehlenden Fressfeinde zu ersetzen.

Nicht, dass ihr mich falsch versteht: ich freue mich über jegliches Getier, so lange es nicht überhand nimmt. Aber, ähnlich wie beim Unkraut, ist es eine subjektive Frage, was man wie definiert.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2016)

Hi!

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein, obwohl ich leider grad kein passendes Photo parat habe...
Muss es denn immer gleich die Keule sein?
Gegen Wühlmäuse helfen zum Beispiel __ Kaiserkronen-Knollen oder auch Knoblauch. Stinkende Sachen mögen die nämlich nicht. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Maulwurf im Garten, dem bin ich mit Lärm (sprich rumtrampeln auf dem Rasen etc.) bei gekommen. Ob es wirklich die Wunderwirkung dessen war, keine Ahnung, jedenfalls ist das Tier nicht mehr aufgetaucht, genauso wenig wie die Wühlmäuse mit meinem Knoblauch-Programm.
Obwohl, da ist mein Hund auch nicht ganz unschuldig dran...  
Fakt ist, lass den Tieren die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden ob sie gehen oder nicht wenn man es ihnen ungemütlich macht. Solange es sich nicht um Ratten handelt, ist doch alles gut.

OT aus, demnächst ein Bild von einem Wildtier


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2016)

Hi Anne,

bei dem Mäuschen sollte es sich um eine Rötelmaus handeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juli 2016)

Habe auch ein Wildtier gefunden im Garten.


----------



## jolantha (4. Juli 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Wildtier gefunden im Garten.


Das ist natürlich ein besonders Hübsches seiner Art


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Juli 2016)

Weinbergschnecken habe ich seit neuestem auch 

Ohne jetzt ein offtee-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen, aber das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen.





Eriberto schrieb:


> Allerdings, heutzutage in DE von Natur zu sprechen, halte ich schon fast für vermessen. Wo gibt es denn noch 'echte Natur' ?


Unser heutiger Begriff von "Natur" stammt aus der Zeit der Romantik als Reaktion auf die Industirialisierung und ignoriert grob und vereinfacht gesagt, dass Menschen auch ein Stück Natur sind. Der Gegensatz "Kultur" vs. "Natur" ist im Großen und ganzen modern (kulturgeschichtlich betrachtet) konstruiert und wenig zielführend.
Tatsache ist, dass in sog. Kulturlandschaften (bspw. Almwiesen, extensiv bewirtschafteten Magerwiesen oder Wacholderheiden, naturverträgllich bewirtschafteten Wälder usw.) eine große und stabile Artenvielfalt herrschen kann. Diese Kulturlandschaften sind teilweise hunderte Jahre alt (manche auch tausende) und entsprechend hat sich ein spezialisiertes Artengefüge gebildet, das null Chance hätte, wäre Deutschland immer noch das sumpfige Waldgebiet von vor 5.000 Jahren.
Dass 30% aller Pflanzen- und Tierarten in D vom Aussterben bedroht sind, ist "Kulturextremismus" wie intensive Landwirtschaft, Landschaftszersiedelung und damit einhergehende Zerstückelung und Isolierung von Lebensräumen geschuldet, nicht traditionellen Kulturlandschaften.



Eriberto schrieb:


> Im Wald regelt sich übrigens leider nicht alles alleine, weshalb es u.a. die Jagd gibt.


Sagen die Jäger. 



Eriberto schrieb:


> Nein, denn Hauskatzen sind nicht natürlich (einheimisch), insbesondere in der Anzahl.


Natürlich sind Hauskatzen als Archäozoen (Altbürgertiere) einheimisch. Die zur Römerzeit eingeführten Hauskatzen haben inzwischen auch noch ein bisschen Genmaterial der seit dem Neolithikum in Nord- und Mitteleuropa nachgewießenen Wildkatzen eingesammelt. Aber breits ihre Anwesenheit seit der Antike macht sie zu "Altbürgern".
Über die massenhafte Anzahl kann man bestimmt streiten und es ist richtig, dass Hauskatzen lokal den einen oder anderen Singvogelbestand zusammen brechen lassen können. Aber da sollte man sich dann schon auch fragen, ob nicht auch die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen für diese Vögel lokal hundmiserabel sind, siehe "Kulturextremismus".


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Erwischt:


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2016)

Troll, ist Bild Nr. 2 ein Suchbild, oder bin ich blind


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Troll, ist Bild Nr. 2 ein Suchbild, oder bin ich blind


Mitte rechts neben dem Holz auf dem Stein  
Dichter konnte ich nicht ran und der Zoom vom Handy war auch am Ende , Sorry.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2016)

Okidoki,


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2016)

__ Frösche & Co. bitte in die Froschabteilung. Danke.
Und Vögel in die Vogelabteilung. Danke.
__ Libellen bitte...na Ihr wisst schon...


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Heute Abend auf der Hofplatte beim Verspeisen eines vertrockneten Regenwurms:


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo René
Echtes Suchbild - es konnte ja nicht nur der Frosch sein 
Gefällt mir 
Grüße, Knut


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, das ist aber ein besonders schöner __ Tigerschnegel.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2016)

Nabend zusammen! 
Heut hab ich endlich mal geschafft, Fotos zu übertragen und zu bearbeiten.  Hier seht ihr mein kleines Haus- und Hofeichhörnchen. Das kommt mehrmals am Tag in den Garten, von gegenüber läuft es über den Weg, klettert einen Baum hoch, rennt auf meinem Zaun lang, kommt an der Vogeltränke im Hochbeet trinken, rennt am Wintergarten lang,  an der Gartenliege vorbei und rauf auf den Kirschbaum,  ernten was es noch zu ernten gibt, und das seit vielen Wochen, wahlweise auch mit seinem Partner oder mit kleinen.  Da ist immer ein Geschnatter wenn die in den Kiefern Fange spielen....!
Hier die Bilder vom Kirschenklau: (am besten finde ich das Foto, wo es sich am Hintern kratzt)
              


An diesem Tag  hier kam es auch am wintergarten vorbei geflitzt, auf die Liege zu, schaut hoch, sieht mich dort und kreischt vor Schreck los, peest schimpfend auf die Tanne hoch und hielt mir von dort aus fünf Minuten lang eine Schimpftirade mit wedelndem Schweif. Da konnte ich in Ruhe ein paar Bilder machen:
      

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2016)

Ina, hübsches Kerlchen und klasse Bilder


----------



## ChristinaDingens (24. Juli 2016)

Ihr haltet eure Augen ja immer sehr gut offen. Ich habe immer Pech, das ich bei solchen Momenten nie die Camera parat habe. 



Tanny schrieb:


> Heute Abend auf der Hofplatte beim Verspeisen eines vertrockneten Regenwurms:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169295 Anhang anzeigen 169296 Anhang anzeigen 169297


Die Schnegel habe ich auch im Garten....Bis dahin sahen __ Nacktschnecken für mich immer schwarz aus und ich dachte, es sei eine Art __ Blutegel


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Ich habe immer Pech, das ich bei solchen Momenten nie die Camera parat habe.


Darum hab ich es mit der Kamera aufgegeben  (war mir auch eh immer alles zu kompliziert) aber dank Smartphone welches schon angewachsen ist sind Schnappschüsse heute kein Problem mehr.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (24. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Darum hab ich es mit der Kamera aufgegeben  (war mir auch eh immer alles zu kompliziert) aber dank Smartphone welches schon angewachsen ist sind Schnappschüsse heute kein Problem mehr.


Ich werde mich bessern. Allerdings spielt sich das meiste "wilde Leben" auf der Pferdeweide ab. Da habe ich oft weder das ein noch das andere parat.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Ist das denn nun eine 
Hängebaumschnecke?....


  Erst hielt es noch Abstand 

Aber eines abends...da guckte ich echt bedröppelt aus dem Fenster.....trotz drei Reihen Maschendraht zur Pferdekoppel kam das Reh in den Garten.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Das schleicht sich ja ganz schön an....


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Jaaa. ...war bestimmt ganz interessiert an meinen Rosen.....aber seit letzter Woche steht da nun ein Zaun. Da hört es mit der Tierliebe nämlich auf


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Ja also bei den Rosen wär bei mir auch Schluß!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)




----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ja also bei den Rosen wär bei mir auch Schluß!


versteh ich nicht


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Troll, ich denke du bist krank?

.....ab ins Bett mit dir und Handy aus
....


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Rene,


----------



## ChristinaDingens (25. Juli 2016)

Bis zu dieser Saison wusste ich nicht mal, dass Rehe gerne Rosen mögen Eine Freundin von mir hat erzählt das ihre Rosen alle von Rehen angefressen sind. Ich wollte es kaum glauben. Dann hatte ich bisher großes Glück. Bei mir setzen zwei Ricken ihre Kitze in die Heuweiden. Aber bis zu meinen Rosen, hat sich noch keine verirrt. Da wäre bei mir auch Schluss


----------



## Limnos (27. Juli 2016)

Hi Ina 

Die Bildserie ist Dir gut gelungen! 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juli 2016)

Danke Wolfgang!  Leider immer etwas unscharf,  aber wenigstens drauf!

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben jetzt 5 Untermieter unter unserem Holzweg um den Teich.


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2016)

wie süüüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Aug. 2016)

Habe da auch noch zwei   

LG Heike


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe kein Bild, aber … habt Ihr schon mal erlebt, dass Hühner eine Maus fangen und sie verspeisen? Passiert gestern in unserem Garten. Ich bin ganz von den Socken … das hätte ich den beiden Hühnermädels nicht zugetraut! Ist das ein normales Hühnerverhalten? Futtermangel kann es eigentlich nicht sein …

Und dann habe ich heute noch beobachtet, wie eine __ Hornisse ein __ Tagpfauenauge erlegt hat. Das war vielleicht gruselig! In einem ersten Impuls hatte ich noch versucht, den Schmetterling zu retten, aber dann natürlich eingesehen, dass a) der Schmetterling schon verletzt war und b) __ Hornissen auch Hunger haben … Die Hornisse hat das Pfauenauge im Nu zerlegt und dann ist sie mit dem Schmetterling weggeflogen – das sah ganz außerordentlich ungewöhnlich aus!


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2016)

Ähm. die "pösen" Hühner von meiner Cousine fangen auch __ Frösche. Eigentlich fressen die alles, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Aug. 2016)

Lach! Alles klar. Vermutlich wollten die Hühner meinen faulen Katzen eine lange __ Nase drehen …


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2016)

Wir hatten auch seltenen Besuch im Garten


----------



## Benny337 (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ich habe mal wieder etwas gesehen und gleich ein paar Fotos gemacht 
__ Tigerschnegel (  Limax maximus) ein brave Helfer im Garten
Grüsse Benny


----------



## domserv (2. Sep. 2016)

Wow, schöne Fotos


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2016)

Tolle Fotos. Unser Schnegelchen hat gestern den Miniteich innen rundum in Höhe des Wasserspiegels von Algen gereinigt. Fleissiger kleiner Bursche.


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich will auch Schnegel  Die sind soooo schön  Ich habe nur die roten, die sich benehmen wie die __ Heuschrecken


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2016)

Naja, die sind nicht immer schön. Beim Schnegeln sehen die schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...
             
Das sind nicht alle Bilder und das Ganze hat über 20 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

*lach*
Schöne Fotos und doch, gefällt mir auch  Ich hab nen Faible für __ Schnecken, nur die roten mag ich nicht! Nicht mal,weil die nicht hübsch wären oder alles vollschleimen, sondern weil sie wirklich alles zunichte machen...


----------



## Benny337 (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
Super Christine, gute Fotos hast du gemacht .
Ich habe auch noch etwas .
Alles ganz frisch- Heute.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2016)

Auch klasse Fotos, bei 3 bis 5 ist dir aber ein Alien dazwischen gerutscht


----------



## Benny337 (3. Sep. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Auch klasse Fotos, bei 3 bis 5 ist dir aber ein Alien dazwischen gerutscht


, ja da schlüpft etwas .


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Faible für __ Schnecken, nur die roten mag ich nicht! Nicht mal,weil die nicht hübsch wären oder alles vollschleimen, sondern weil sie wirklich alles zunichte machen...


Dann fehlen dir die hier:
   Seit dem sind keine Schnecken mehr zu sehen.
Leider gab es bei den 6 jungen einen Verlust. Er lag morgens auf der Wiese mit gebrochenem Genick und blutiger __ Nase.
Bis jetzt haben sie alle knapp über 140 Gramm, müssen also noch ordentlich futtern bis zum Winterschlaf.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2016)

Achso ganz vergessen typisch zum Altweibersommer


----------



## Erin (3. Sep. 2016)

Sehr schönes Foto! 

Igel haben wir, nur mögen Sie die Wegschnecken nicht  Diie scheinen irgendwie bitter zu schmecken oder sowas, die einzigen mir bekannten Tiere, die sie futtern, sind Laufenten.

Das arme Igelkind....


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2016)

Ja das mit den __ Nacktschnecken hatte ich auch so gedacht, aber jetzt findet man gar keine mehr .....


----------



## Benny337 (3. Sep. 2016)

Hi Rene,
Super , schön brav füttern.
Bei mir sind auch welche, mama mit 2 Jungen.
Hier noch Bilder.
Die Igel Fotos sind 1-2 Wochen alt und die Bienchen Heute 
Lg Benny


----------



## pema (5. Sep. 2016)

Zur Ehrrettung der doofen roten Wegschnecke: sie ist zumindest auch hübsch...und frisst nicht nur Salatblätter, sondern auch Haferflocken. Und das ziemlich schnell.

       

petra


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

*irks* 

Naja doch...ich steh ja auf die Fühler, aber nicht auf ihre Fraßgeschwindigkeit


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Petra,
die "roten" (bzw. braunen) sind ja nicht einfach nur schlecht, ich hab' sie schon öfter auch bei "guten Taten" beobachtet (wie Katzenkacke fressen, oder tote Artgenossen). Dem Igel schmecken sie übrigens auch (jetzt weiß ich, warum der so einen Mundgeruch hat ). Dennoch nehmen diese gerne mal überhand, und ich kann sammeln (für die "Hundewiese"). Verblüffenderweise ist das Einsammeln bei einem Wetter wie jetzt recht effektiv (besser als Schneckenkorn). Anhängend mal eine markierte Kollegin. Interessanter Weise hat die ihr Haus über Nacht geputzt, oder ist ausgewandert.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Markierst du deine Schnecks im Garten oder verstehe ich das einfach nur nicht....


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
das war einfach nur einmal aus Spaß . Die "Nr. 3" hat das ausgelegte Salatblatt verschmäht, und ist stattdessen einen der "Beobachterstühle" beim Schneckenrennen hochgekrochen. Die Tage darauf waren die __ Schnecken nicht mehr auffindbar (obwohl der Stift wasserfest war).


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Ach so... Obwohl ich mir das lustig vorstelle die ganzen Weinbergschnecks nummeriert durch den Garten kriechen zu lassen


----------



## jolantha (11. Sep. 2016)

Trauerfall, Selbstmord im Teich


----------



## Wild (11. Sep. 2016)

Er hat mich 80% aller Goldfische und __ Shubunkin gekostet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2016)

Wild schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 173547
> Er hat mich 80% aller Goldfische und __ Shubunkin gekostet



Hi,

bei mir hat der die letzten 3 Jahre 5 Asagi, 2 Shusui und 8 Ochibas auf dem Konto gehabt

(und natürlich nen Haufen anderer vermehrungsfreidiger Fische)

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Hainbänderschnecke im Garten gesehen und gleich ein paar Fotos für Euch gemacht.
Noch eine __ Wespenspinne und Bienchen.
Lg Benny


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2016)

Diese Bilder wurden schon vor einer Woche aufgenommen und spiegeln die herzlose "Mutter" Natur wieder, ......fressen und gefressen werden. 
   
Obwohl der Frosch vier mal so breit ist wie das Maul der __ Ringelnatter(ca.60 cm lang), zieht sie ihn mit ihren kleinen "Wiederhaken" im Maul regelrecht hinein.
Mit diesem "Happen" kommt sie gut durch den Winter *und wird als "Gigant" wieder geboren     ,,,,        !*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Diese Bilder wurden schon vor einer Woche aufgenommen und spiegeln die herzlose "Mutter" Natur wieder, ......fressen und gefressen werden.Anhang anzeigen 173596
> Anhang anzeigen 173597 Anhang anzeigen 173595
> Obwohl der Frosch vier mal so breit ist wie das Maul der Blindschleiche(ca.60 cm lang), zieht sie ihn mit ihren kleinen "Wiederhaken" im Maul regelrecht hinein.
> Mit diesem "Happen" kommt sie gut durch den Winter *und wird als "Gigant" wieder geborenAnhang anzeigen 173600  ,,,,        !*



Hi Ron,

das war aber eindeutig ne __ Ringelnatter und keine Blindschleiche  die den Froggi


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2016)

Klar ne __ Ringelnatter! Habe ich Blindschleiche geschrieben, manno!
Danke Frank, ich habe es mal schnell richtig gestellt!


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Sep. 2016)

Hi,

einen Fuchs hatten wir am Threadanfang schon. Ich hab aber auch einen 

 

Ist ein junger, der sein Auge schon auf was sehr leckeres direkt in der Nachbarschaft geworfen hat.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2016)

der hatte wohl schon mal geschaut wann er sich endlich einen Fischsnack holen kann


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Sep. 2016)

Fischsnacks: Fehlanzeige.
Aber lecker __ Enten, Gänse, Laufenten, Hühner .... (alle vom Nachbarn ....)


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Sep. 2016)

Einen Fuchs hatte ich letztens auch am Teich:
Bei dem schönen Wetter haben wir noch lange auf der Terrasse gesessen und auf einmal wunderte ich mich, wer denn da mit einer Taschenlampe bei mir am Teich rumgeistert????
Und dann haben wir den Fuchs gesehen, der offensichtlich von der Beleuchtung fasziniert war und die klauen wollte!
Er hat sich nicht weiter an uns gestört, noch in Ruhe die anderen Lampen abgeschleckt, getrunken und sich dann wieder in aller Ruhe davon gemacht.
Das war schon ein tolles Schauspiel, aber ich habe die Beleuchtung jetzt erstmal abgeschaltet.
Hatte mich vorher schon gewundert, wer die Strahler immer so durcheinander bringt...

Viele Grüße,
Knut


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2016)

Ein kleiner Hinweis :
Zur Zeit ist ja wieder Tollwutgefahr , besonders bei den Fledermäusen .
Da die Tierchen einfach zu wenig Nahrung finden, rücken sie immer dichter an bewohnte Gebiete ran.
Wenn sie dann geschwächt irgendwo im Garten landen, vorsichtig sein, beim Anfassen : Sie beißen !!
Auch wenn die Bißstelle nur klein ist, sofort zum Arzt gehen , denn es besteht Lebensgefahr.
Knut, das will ich Deinem Fuchs jetzt natürlich jetzt nicht unterstellen, aber Vorsicht ist bei jedem
Wildtier angesagt .
Immer skeptisch sein, wenn ein Tier sich merkwürdig verhält, gilt auch für Haustiere.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Sep. 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Aber der hat hier in der Nähe seinen Bau und besucht die Gärten regelmäßig. 
Ich hab ihn schon ein paar mal beobachten können, aber nie am Teich und die Nummer mit dem Lampen war wirklich zu witzig. 
Einem Nachbarn hat er übrigens die Schuhe von der Terrasse geklaut. 

Also ist er einfach an Menschen gewöhnt und hat gelernt, dass ihm hier keine wirkliche Gefahr droht. 

Aber "kuscheln" würde ich mit ihm trotzdem nicht-
Tierbisse sind auch ohne Tollwut sehr kritisch und es bleibt ein wildes Tier!

Grüße, Knut


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

Leider nur ein Bild vom Großkampftag an der Badestelle


----------



## domserv (14. Sep. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Hinweis :
> Zur Zeit ist ja wieder Tollwutgefahr , besonders bei den Fledermäusen .
> Da die Tierchen einfach zu wenig Nahrung finden, rücken sie immer dichter an bewohnte Gebiete ran.
> Wenn sie dann geschwächt irgendwo im Garten landen, vorsichtig sein, beim Anfassen : Sie beißen !!
> ...



Richtig! Mit Tollwut ist nicht zu spaßen. Wie die Fuchstollwut ist die Fledermaustollwut eine ohne Behandlung für den Menschen tödlich verlaufende Krankheit. Aber Tollwut bei Fledermäusen ist sehr selten. Laut dem für Tierkrankheiten zuständigen Friedrich-Löffler-Institut (FLI) wurden in den letzten 30 Jahren deutschlandweit bei gut 200 Tieren Fledermaustollwut festgestellt. Was für mich neu war, ist folgende Meldung "Die auch auf weitere Hundeartige übertragbare Fuchstollwut gilt in Deutschland offiziell seit 2008 als ausgerottet – einzelne Ausnahmen betrafen bisher immer illegal importierte Hunde"

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2016)

Da ich die Tage mal Bilder von einem Meerschwein mit Schwanz, also einer Bisam machen konnte wollte ich die mal zeigen. 
Der Vegetarier saß in einem Klinikpark neben einem Koi -Teich und mähte den Rasen. Das Tier war sehr zahm und ich konnte bis zu 3 m dicht auf dem Weg an Sie ran gehen.
Für alle die eine Bisam noch nie so aus der Nähe gesehen haben, mal ein paar Bilder mit dem Händy.


----------



## Erin (7. Okt. 2016)

Wir haben in der Nähe ganz viele, aber so nah habe ich noch nie eine gesehen....tolle Bilder!


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2016)

den sieht man leider nicht zu oft

     
 hier beim "lunchen" bei uns im Garten


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2016)

Das sind ja tolle Aufnahmen! 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

das ist kein Wanderfalke, sondern ein Sperber. So einer hatte meinen Garten zum Frühstück auch schon besucht, ein Sperling mußte daran glauben.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2016)

Ja es ist ein Sperber,

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperber_(Art)


----------



## pema (8. Okt. 2016)

Um jetzt noch eine andere Variante ins Spiel zu bringen:
 Bei Mitch war ein Habicht zu Besuch (keinerlei rostfarbenen Wangen zu sehen) und bei lollo hat ein Sperber gejagt.
Der Größenunterschied macht die Differenzierung einfacher...kann man anhand der Fotos natürlich nicht machen.
petra


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2016)

Hi,
ja mit dem Sperber könnte Lollo + Roland Recht haben - Sperber & Wanderfalke sehen sich doch sehr ähnlich.


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2016)

Also ich würde sagen das war ein hungriger Greifvogel, der sein Frühstück/ Mittag oder auch Abendbrot genossen hat.


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2016)

Ich bin nicht der Greifvogelexperte, aber bei mir haben die Sperber keine "Hosen" an?

Ich hätte jetzt eher auf Habicht getippt?

Wo hat Mitch eigentlich geschrieben dass es ein Wanderfalke ist?


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wo hat Mitch eigentlich geschrieben dass es ein Wanderfalke ist?



dort



mitch schrieb:


> den


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2016)

ah, Danke  .........ich bin wohl mit Blindheit geschlagen


----------



## domserv (14. Okt. 2016)

Wanderfalke hätte mich jetzt auch gewundert. Der ist so selten. Kann man aber auch an der Größe ausmachen. Ein Wanderfalke ist fast so groß wie ein Bussard mit ca. 50 cm, Sperber ist doch deutlich kleiner.


----------



## domserv (14. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Greifvogelexperte, aber bei mir haben die Sperber keine "Hosen" an?
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt eher auf Habicht getippt?
> 
> Wo hat Mitch eigentlich geschrieben dass es ein Wanderfalke ist?



Hast recht, denke auch eher Habicht.


----------



## butzbacher (16. Okt. 2016)

Mit etwas Verspätung gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu . Das optisch hervorstechendste Merkmal ist die sehr markante gelbe __ Iris des Auges. Das haben Falken so nicht. Andere Greifvogelarten, wie Bussarde und Adler, haben zwar auch so eine Iris, jedoch kann man die ganz einfach durch Färbung und Flugbild von Sperber oder Habicht unterscheiden. Das ist ein Habicht. Zur Größe sollte noch gesagt werden, das auch Habichtweibchen die Maße eines Bussards erreichen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Okt. 2016)

Hi,

kaum ist man mal Abends aus dem Haus und kommt im dunklen heim mußte der Wachhund gleich div. lichtscheues im Garten stellen.

Einen Mecki hat der noch nie zuvor gesehen und saß so gebannt fast eine Stunde reglos, ohne einen Blick von ihm zu lassen daneben und versuchte ihn ab und zu mit bellen zum bewegen zu animieren (was natürlich das Gegenteil auslöste)


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2016)

butzbacher schrieb:


> Das ist ein Habicht.



Hallo,

wenn ich mir die Augen ansehe eher nicht, wenn wir HIER einmal nachsehen.


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2016)

Ich glaube, nach der Augenfarbe lässt sich das aufgrund der Fotos im Thread nur sehr schwer sagen, da die Farbwiedergabe der Kamera mir nicht unbedingt naturgetreu zu sein scheint. Auf dem ersten Foto hat das AUge eher einen Orange-Schimmer, auf den nächsten zwei eher einen Gelbschimmer. Auch die Umgebung ist unterschiedlich gefärbt. 

Ich vermute, dass die Farbwiedergabe der sich automatisch focussierenden Kameras aufgrund des Lichteinfalls und des Punktes, auf den sich die Kamera focussiert, jedes mal anders ist. 

Ist bei meiner Kamera jedenfalls auch so. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## butzbacher (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Kristin,

grundsätzlich geb ich dir Recht. Aber ein wichtiger Teil meiner Aussage war auch, dass Falken normalerweise keine gelbe oder orangefarbene __ Iris haben. 

André


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2016)

Andre, ich teile ja Deine Einschätzung, dass es ein Habicht ist und habe von Anfang an einen Falken für unwahrscheinlich gehalten. 

Wobei, Du hast soweit ich es früheren Posts von Dir entnehmen konnte, offensichtlich ornithologisch richtig Ahnung - ich eher nicht 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (17. Okt. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2016-10-07__16-56-18_d71_7293_dxo-jpg.174979/



Tanny schrieb:


> da die Farbwiedergabe der Kamera mir nicht unbedingt naturgetreu zu sein scheint.


Hi Kirstin,
du kannst davon ausgehen das dass gelb schon gelb ist, meine Nikon bildet die Farben schon sehr natürlich ab


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2016)

Wir hatten am Samstag einen Eisvogel am Teich, Jipi  
Leider stand ich mit Watthose im Wasser und war pitsche Nass vom Nieselregen. Also nix Kamera und für ihn kein Futter wegen dem störenden Ungeheuer.  Also ist er wüst schimpfend wieder abgedreht


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2016-10-07__16-56-18_d71_7293_dxo-jpg.174979/
> 
> 
> Hi Kirstin,
> du kannst davon ausgehen das dass gelb schon gelb ist, meine Nikon bildet die Farben schon sehr natürlich ab


In dem oben verlinkten Beitrag steht
"Zitat"
Das Sperberweibchen wird oft mit einem Habichtmännchen verwechselt. Um das zu vermeiden sollte man immer auf die Augen achten. Beim Habicht sind die Augen orangerot bis gelb, *ohne gelben Rand ums Auge*. Beim Sperber sind die Augen gelb *mit einem gelben Ring herum*, dadurch leuchten sie wesentlich mehr.



 


Unterschied: Auge von Habicht und Sperber (Accipiter nisus) erkennen
"Zitat Ende" 
Ich kann den Ring oben auf dem Foto erkennen....(Farbe hin oder Her) Somit ist das für mich ein Sperber

Also mit Ring ist es ein Sperber. Und mit den Hosen....Vielleicht ist es ein Weibchen das da mal die Hosen an hat.  Auf der oben verlinkten Seite kann ich die Hosen auch erkennen......

Frage mich Grade was das für ein Vogel ist, der bei Tanny ohne Hosen im Garten herum läuft.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrung gemacht mit Waschbären? Die Nachbarn haben schon einige gesichtet, darunter 2 Jungtiere. 
Möchte natürlich nicht, daß sie sich am Teich bedienen! . Hier in Brandenburg soll es ja direkt zur Plage werden!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## butzbacher (17. Okt. 2016)

Die sind in Deutschland mittlerweile eine große Plage. Im Raum Meißen haben die ein Brutkolonie von ca. 200 Reiherpaaren faktisch ausgelöscht. Das mögen manche Gartenteichbesitzer mit Beifall bejubeln, zeigt aber, wie massiv diese invasive Art in unserer Natur Schaden verursacht.


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2016)

Bei uns im brandenburgischen gibt es reichlich Wasser und so richtig krass wird es immer in von Ende Mai und den Juni durch.
Ich nehme an das die Jung- __ Reiher noch kein Jagdrevier haben, aber Hunger und wenn es da ein klaren Teich gibt, ist die Verlockung riesig groß.
Die bunten "Paddler" leuchten auch schön in der Sonne.


----------



## Wild (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
Igel fühlen sich bei uns auch wohl


----------



## jolantha (18. Okt. 2016)

Jaaaaa, Igel hab ich auch ! 
Dann aber noch zwei Wildkaninchen, die mir alle Pflanzen wegfressen , 
einen  ????? Maulwurf , der aus meinem Garten die Rocky Mountains macht, 
sowie die Wühlmäuse , die von unten alles wegfressen, wo die Kaninchen oben nicht drankommen 
Ach ja, und dann noch die __ Schnecken, die natürlich auch noch Grünes mögen. 
Was will man mehr, Wildtiere auf dem Grundstück sind doch was Tolles


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Okt. 2016)

naja, fehlt ja nur noch der Waschbär! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Okt. 2016)

Du hast den Marder und das Wespennest vergessen! damit schlage ich mich gerade rum... dagegen lasse ich mich von den Maulwurfshügeln und den abgefressenen Blumen gerade auch nicht weiter runter ziehen!

Lg ina


----------



## cafechaos0 (18. Okt. 2016)

Ohne Worte.


----------



## supmo1969 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
haben auch einen netten Gast im Baum, genau an unserer Grundstücksgrenze.
 

Liebe Grüße aus Duisburg


----------



## Christopher (18. Okt. 2016)

sind keine Wildtiere, aber ich hätte sie schon gerne im Garten.


----------



## butzbacher (18. Okt. 2016)

.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
süße Viecher habt ihr!


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2016)

Heut mal ein Suchbild
 
Der Wicht bedient sich einfach am Igelfutter, also müssen jetzt alle Hungern

Edit sagt ich muss das Bild wohl noch mal nachbearbeiten damit ihr auch ein klein wenig erkennen könnt


----------



## koile (20. Okt. 2016)

Edit sagt ich muss das Bild wohl noch mal nachbearbeiten damit ihr auch ein klein wenig erkennen könnt  



Das würde ich auch Sagen !


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2016)

Ja vor dem Schrumpfen durch das Forum war noch was erkennbar


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja vor dem Schrumpfen durch das Forum war noch was erkennbar


Du kannst ja viel erzählen - los - geh Foto besser machen !


----------



## butzbacher (20. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Heut mal ein Suchbild
> Anhang anzeigen 175551
> Der Wicht bedient sich einfach am Igelfutter, also müssen jetzt alle Hungern
> 
> Edit sagt ich muss das Bild wohl noch mal nachbearbeiten damit ihr auch ein klein wenig erkennen könnt



Sorry, aber ich habe noch nicht erkannt, was du uns zeigen möchtest.


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2016)

ich nehme mal an das René den Teil vom Bild meint

 

könnte ne Bisamratte sein


----------



## Tanny (20. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> könnte ne Bisamratte sein



....könnte ber auch ein "schwarzes Loch" sein.....


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an das René den Teil vom Bild meint
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 175557
> 
> könnte ne Bisamratte sein


Nee Micha, aber fast, oben links in deinem Bild, ein bissel abgeschnitten.
Ich hab es mal versucht bekomme es leider mit Bordmitteln nicht wirklich hin 
  
Also eine Bisamratte ist es nicht


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2016)

Mit nur 84 Pixel geht fast gar nichts! Was hat der Mitch gemacht, nur aufgehellt?
René gib mal 300 Pixel ein oder mehr.
Aber ich kenne die Antwort im vor raus,       .....dann währe es ja zu leicht!


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2016)

mehr geht nicht !!!! ....Katze?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nee Micha, aber fast, oben links in deinem Bild, ein bissel abgeschnitten.
> Ich hab es mal versucht bekomme es leider mit Bordmitteln nicht wirklich hin
> Anhang anzeigen 175558
> Also eine Bisamratte ist es nicht



so zumindest einigermaßen als Vulpes vulpes erkennbar

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2016)

herzlich Glückwunsch Frank, jetzt darfst du ihn auch gerne abholen kommen


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ein "schwarzes Loch" sein


und was ist das dann


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und was ist das dann


  
Da war wohl der Autofocus an was anderem interessiert. 
Damit hat  der kleine Nimmersatt gespielt


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2016)

Man kann übrigens Igel auch so füttern, das Katzen und Füchslein in die Röhre gucken...
* defekter Link entfernt * - Seite 7


----------



## Ida17 (25. Okt. 2016)

Moinsen!

Zählt ER auch zu den Wildtieren *am* Teich?! Kam Vorgestern zum Sonntagsbesuch, mit Plätzchenteig an den Fingern konnte ich gar nicht so schnell rausrennen 
Die sind ja unglaublich genügsam, erst als meine neue "Jachtwurst" zum Einsatz kam, flog er weg.... und war binnen 10 Minuten wieder da  

Ach ja und Wühlmäuse hab ich auch seit neustem...


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2016)

vielleicht solltest Du ihn lassen - schau doch mal, ob er es ggf. auf Deine Wühlmäuse abgesehen hat


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Okt. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> mit Plätzchenteig an den Fingern konnte ich gar nicht so schnell rausrennen  Anhang anzeigen 175698 Anhang anzeigen 175699



Jetzt schon.....überleben die dann bis Weinachten? Die hätten bei mir keine Chance.


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2016)

Ida,


Ida17 schrieb:


> flog er weg.... und war binnen 10 Minuten wieder da
> 
> Ach ja und Wühlmäuse hab ich auch seit neustem...



Mmmh , ist ja Merkwürden wie niederträchtig doch so einige User hier sind , da geben die doch glatt ein " Gefällt mir " für den 
__ Fischreiher und die Wühlmäuse . Schämt Euch 
Ich mach das nicht ! ( Schleim )


----------



## Ida17 (26. Okt. 2016)

@Kirstin: wenn's mal so wäre, dann dürften die den ganzen lieben langen Tag bei mir in den Beeten stochern 



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Jetzt schon.....überleben die dann bis Weinachten? Die hätten bei mir keine Chance.


Der Teig soll ja auch gar nicht bis Weihnachten halten, ich mach doch immer wieder neu 



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich mach das nicht ! ( Schleim )


Danke für Deinen Beistand Anne, so nicht My Dear Mister Singing Club!


----------



## pema (26. Okt. 2016)

Die bei Weitem häufigsten Wildtiere in meinem Garten :

 

petra


----------



## Christine (26. Okt. 2016)

Och ist die süss


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Die bei Weitem häufigsten Wildtiere in meinem Garten :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haselmaus ? Nee die ist knuffiger.

http://naturfoto-hecker.photoshelter.com/gallery/Heimische-Mause-und-Spitzmause/G0000LeHTjEo5I94/
Gelbhalsmaus oder Waldmaus tippe ich.


----------



## pema (26. Okt. 2016)

Waldmaus oder Gelbhalsmaus...so genau haben sie mich noch nicht nachschauen lassen.
Petra....
Ohh,  jetzt habe ich erst gelesen, was unter deinem Link stand....

Ja, genau...eine von beiden.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Ohh, jetzt habe ich erst gelesen, was unter deinem Link stand....


Ich klick mich schon den halben Abend durch die Bilder in der Galleries von dem Link. 
Echt schöne Sachen dabei....


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2016)

Heute soll der Fred mal* über* Teich und Grundstück heißen.

Am Vormittag gab es eine perfekte "Flugshow", bei uns am Himmel und sehr viel getröte.

                            alles  Kraniche!


----------



## Benny337 (29. Nov. 2016)

Hallo wieder mal.
Hier der nächste Tierchen bei mir im Garten erwischt 
Mauswiesel?
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Mauswiesel?



Mauswiesel.

Größe ist zwischen Mauswiesel und Wiesel (Hermelin) nicht immer eindeutig der Unterschied.
Aber das Mauswiesel hat keine schwarze Schwanzspitze und es verfärbt sich im Winter in Mitteleuropa nicht.
Auch der braune Fleck am Maul ist ein Erkennungszeichen


----------



## Benny337 (29. Nov. 2016)

Hi Totto,
Danke dir für die Wiesel erklärung.
Also ist das ein Mauswiesel?
Mein Eisvogel fängt sicher alles was ihm von Grösse passt.
Die zwei Fische was er gefangen hat waren __ Moderlieschen, aber das war zufall.
Vieleicht sind die Moderlieschen in oberen Wasserschicht und einfacher zu fangen und teilweise grösse als Regenbogen elritzen.
Heute war er nicht da.
Ich will noch gerne paar gute Bilder machen.
Vieleicht anders mal 
Lg Benny


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2016)

Heute habe ich den ersten Silberreiher entdeckt, leider auf der Arbeit. Sie sind also wieder da. Letztes Jahr wurde schon fleißig berichtet und Fotos gab es auch.* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2017)

Der Eisvogel hat einen eigenen Thread verdient und wohnt nun hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/eisvogel.47238/

Übrige Vögel bitte hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vögel-am-haus-und-im-garten-2017.47239/

Dann ist hier wieder Platz für die übrigen Krabbel-, Kriech- und Trampeltiere...


----------



## Daufi (8. Jan. 2017)

Sind Bienen eigentlich Wildtiere? 
Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr einem Bienenvolk Unterschlupf gewähren...
Unser Imker schräg gegenüber bekniet mich ja schon länger, und der Imkerverein macht einen Art Kurs/Lehrgang dieses Frühjshr inclusive einem Volk....
Bin ja mal gespannt...
Hat jemand von euch da schon Erfahrung?
Habe ja schon einiges gelesen über Bienenkiste, Beute und CO, Haltung, etc...
Wird mit Sicherheit spannend....
Summ, summ, summ, Bienlein summ herum....


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Unser Imker schräg gegenüber bekniet mich ja schon länger, und der Imkerverein macht einen Art Kurs/Lehrgang dieses Frühjshr inclusive einem Volk....
> Bin ja mal gespannt...


Honig herstellen oder nur an Spaß an der Freud. Mein Opa hatte Bienen....also im Gegensatz zu __ Wespen haben die mich nie besonders gestochen.


----------



## Daufi (8. Jan. 2017)

Hmm Totto ja Honig solls auch geben, aber ich denke da eher an Bärenfang und Met...
Und an schöne Bienen und Schmetterlingswiesen... Aber da muss ich bei uns wohl noch ein paar einheimische Wild und Bienenmischungen ausbringen... Sonst gibt's zuviel Rapshonig...
Ja stechen tun Bienen eigentlich nur wenn man mal auf eine drauftritt oder aus versehen einklemmt... Also sprich am Teich wenn sie massenweise im Sommer saufen...


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2017)

Nein, die Bienen, die Du meinst, Arne, sind keine Wildtiere. Mach, wenn es soweit ist, doch unter Haus und Garten einen Bienen-Thread auf. Und die Adresse, an die Du die Gläser mit den Kostproben schicken kannst, kriegste per PN zufrieden2


----------



## Daufi (9. Apr. 2017)

Habe eben gerade das Nest unseres Zaunkönigpärchens entdeckt...
  

Bzw. unsere Katzendame hat es entdeckt und laut vor sich hin gegackert...


----------



## pema (9. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Arne,
der Vögelthread will doch auch bedient werden....
petra


----------



## Daufi (9. Apr. 2017)

Da ich anständig bin, hab ich an den gar nicht gedacht...
Naja Zaunkönige sind ja auch Tiere...
Eben ist grade wieder der Fuchs seelenruhig an Alex vorbeigelaufen und hat sie noch angeschaut so als ob- wo ist denn mein Futter...
Nicht zh glauben, wie die sich anpassen...


----------



## pema (9. Apr. 2017)

Fotooos


----------



## Daufi (9. Apr. 2017)

Ich war genau ca. 20 sek. zu langsam...
da ist Mr. Reinecke wieder im Unterholz verschwunden...
Das ist doch immer so...


----------



## Daufi (14. Apr. 2017)

Wir haben heute mal an die Fledermäuse gedacht...


----------



## Erin (14. Apr. 2017)

Oha....das erinnert mich daran, dass ich auch noch 2,3 Fledermauskästen hier rumliegen habe...


----------



## Daufi (14. Apr. 2017)

Da mein Papa nicht einfach hier sitzen kann ohne was zu tun, haben wir heute mal halt die Dinger angebohrt... Mal sehen was sich darin so einnistet...


----------



## Erin (14. Apr. 2017)

Du hast doch noch einiges vor, lad Papa einfach öfter ein ^^


----------



## pyro (15. Apr. 2017)

Wildtiere am Teich, im Garten bzw. in der Nähe zum Garten... ich wohn am Ortsrand, ca. 70m vom Wald weg und da hat es allerhand Wildtiere. Auf der Wiese zwischen meinem Grundstück und dem Wald sehe ich regelmäßig Rehe. 
Direkt in meinem Garten leben viele Vögel, ein Igel ist immer wieder da, leider auch ein Maulwurf und mein ganzer Stolz ist ein Eichhörnchen. Dem hab ich letztens sogar das Leben gerettet. 
Hansi (so hab ich das Eichhörnchen getauft) hat sich bei seinen Akrobatikübungen verrechnet und landete mit einem Plumps in der halb vollen 300 Liter Plastikwassertonne. Nun können Eichhörnchen eher nicht schwimmen und der Rand der Plastiktonne war so glatt das er keinen Halt findet. Ich saß zufällig im Garten und hab das mitbekommen. Da hab ich schnell ein Brett genommen das herumlag und stellte es in die Tonne. Hansi kletterte raus und hüpfte zum trocknen auf den nächsten Baum. Seitdem bleibt das Brett in der Tonne, nicht das er sich nochmal verrechnet und ich bin nicht gerade zur Stelle.


----------



## Erin (15. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe auf unsere Tonnen Gitter gelegt. Nachdem bei unseren ehemaligen Nachbarn mal eine Katze im Regenfass ertrunken ist, ist mir das zu gefährlich sie offen stehen zu lassen, Brett ist natürlich auch eine Idee


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

hier hab ich gestern mal wieder zwei Streithähne ablichten können

       

und den kleinen der so einsam auf seiner Bank saß


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Apr. 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder hier im Thread, da muss ich mich mal auf die lauer legen, bis jetzt habe ich immer mit dem Fernglas beobachtet.
Zur Zeit haben wir 1 Reh mit 2 1 Woche alten kleinen auf der Obststreuwiese nebenan.
Ein Falken Pärchen kommt immer mal wieder vorbei, sowie ein Entenpärchen was Nachts bei uns im Garten Schläft, deshalb müssen unsere beiden Stubentiger  Nachts drin lassen.
Und viele Vögel!
Das sind so die schönen Tiermomente im Garten

Dann haben wir leider noch die Maulwürfe, den __ Reiher und seit 1 Woche einen Marder   der sein Junges bei uns auf dem Dachboden hat.
Da muss ich mir die Tage was einfallen lassen.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> da muss ich mich mal auf die lauer legen


oder einfach den Foto immer dabei haben  es gibt immer mal die Gelegenheit für ein paar tolle Schnappschüsse


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2017)

bei mir ist schon seit 2 Wochen am Teich auf den Gartenbeeten so ein Viech zu sehen.


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2017)

Ein Erdmännchen ... lieb ... 

Aber den Standfuß hättest schon besser tarnen können   

LG
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (20. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> oder einfach den Foto immer dabei haben  es gibt immer mal die Gelegenheit für ein paar tolle Schnappschüsse



So mache ich es auch immer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ein Erdmännchen ... lieb ...
> 
> Aber den Standfuß hättest schon besser tarnen können
> 
> ...



Spatzen jedenfalls trauen sich, seit der Freund da rumlungert, nun net mehr in den Beeten zu suhlen

Fährten rundum nach zu urteilen hatte auch ein Marder den "komischen Artgenossen" einer genauen Untersuchung unterzogen

MFG Frank


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

und einen Hasen habe ich heute auf der Streuobstwiese unterhalb des Turmfalkenkastens erwischt:


----------



## Daufi (28. Apr. 2017)

...unser Dorffuchs war auch wieder unterwegs.. 

 

Na gut, eigentlich wollte ich unser Holz fotografieren..


----------



## Kolja (26. Mai 2017)

Beim Unkrautzupfen gefunden:


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2017)

Hihi, da muss man aber zweimal hinschauen...


----------



## Goldfischline (27. Mai 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung,was für ein vogel das ist.. vielleicht weiss das ja einer.treibt sich seit paar Wochen bei uns rum. Amsel mit Pigmentstötung?


----------



## Anja W. (27. Mai 2017)

Guck mal:

http://www.lbv.de/ratgeber/vogellexikon/leuzismus.html

Hier fliegt auch eine Amsel rum, die einige weiße Federn am Kopf hat. Aber lange nicht so viele, wie die, die Du photographiert hast.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Habe ich auch schon gesehen...ist selten aber auch schick.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Mai 2017)

Ist bestimmt ein Adlerkostüm. Amseln brauchen schließlich auch mal ein bisschen Abwechslung.


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2017)

Konnte ich leider nur durch die Scheibe fotografieren. Ich hoffe man kann es ein bißchen erkennen. 
Kleine Maus versucht ganz verbissen, den Deckel vomVogelfuttereimer aufzubekommen.
      
Dann mußte ich sie verscheuchen, sie fing an, Erfolg zu haben


----------



## jolantha (2. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte kein neues Thema erstellen, aber das habe ich auch nicht gewußt 
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S5251969/Schwanen-Drama-an-Muehle-in-Mueden


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2017)

Nichts Ungewöhnliches, von Störchen kennt man das, von Löwen. Ist in der Tierwelt weit verbreitet. Den Nachwuchs des Konkurrenten beseitigen, um Platz für den eigenen zu schaffen.


----------



## Erin (7. Juni 2017)

Bei uns wohnt jetzt ein Igel (Festival-Gänger blenden ihre Assoziation bitte aus) unter der Hecke am Holzlager hat er ein Nest gebaut. Ziemlich geräuschvoll der Kerl (oder die Dame), stört sich aber an nichts...derzeit steht dann immer frisches Wasser bereit oder auch mal ein paar Insekten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Juni 2017)

Der ist vermutlich mit einem kleinen Paddelboot bei Euch angelandet, oder?


----------



## Erin (7. Juni 2017)

Zum Glück nicht, weiß nicht, ob er eventuell schon Junge hat...muss mich da mal schlau machen. Der wohnt schon seit etwa 2 Wochen unter der Hecke, da war Gott sei Dank kein Wasser...


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie macht es mich langsam stutzig, daß der Jungbussard so oft hier in der Nähe ist. 
Ich muß aber durchs Fenster fotografieren, er ist sofort weg, bei der kleinsten Bewegung
    
Wohnzimmer gegenüber im Wald

  
Pavillon Sitzplatz

  
Am Teichrand, nachdem er mit einem lauten Platsch den Rand verfehlt hatte

Ich sehe und höre aber auch die Elterntiere nicht mehr .


----------



## samorai (20. Juni 2017)

Wow Jo eine echte Bereicherung in Deinem Garten.
Habe heute ebenfalls einen Raubvogel vor Arbeitsbeginn gesehen der mit seiner Beute (eindeutig Fisch) vom See weg flog.


----------



## jolantha (21. Juni 2017)

Kinderfrosch
  

Minilibelle


----------



## Ida17 (24. Juni 2017)

Suchbild, wer findet die Maus?


----------



## Anja W. (24. Juni 2017)

Den kleinen Springinsfeld im linken Bild? 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2017)

Genau, das kleine braune Knäuel an der grünen Gießkanne 
Hab ich zufällig entdeckt, wie sie/er sich an den Körnern im Vogelhäuschen begnügt und sie schnurstracks unter die Terrasse bringt.
Wusste gar nicht, dass da so ein Hohlraum ist, gib Acht kleine Maus, dass dich die Hunde nicht erwischen


----------



## Fotomolch (26. Juni 2017)

In der Tat. Heute Nacht hat eine Katze bei mir am Teich eine Maus gefangen. Leider nur auf dem Film zu sehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2017)

Hi Ida,

unser Cocker hätte das Mauseviech sofort gesehen und erwischt. Ich glaube der hält sich für ne Katze so wie der immer hinter Mäusen und Vögeln her ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2017)

Noch haben unsere zwei Jagdhunde die nicht entdeckt, der Bambus ist mit Wühlmäusen interessanter und wird unterbuddelt 
am Wochenende wurde die Nacht zum Tag ...


----------



## Anja W. (26. Juni 2017)

Wühlmäuse lohnen sich ja auch mehr.. 

Frank, ein Cocker ist doch ein Entenjagdhund, oder ? Ob Du Ihm das mal erklärst? Unser stand in jeder Matschfütze, egal ob mit Ente oder ohne und egal ob er da wieder allein rauskam oder wir ihn rausziehen mussten, weil er langsam versank. 

Hier leben schon, solange wir hier wohnen, Brandmäuse neben der Terrasse. Die sind tagaktiv und wir sehen sie recht häufig. Sie verschwinden nur kurz, wenn die Nachbarskatzen kommen und sind sofort wieder da, wenn die Katzen unter der Hecke verschwinden. Bisher hat sich noch keine Katze umgedreht 

Anfang des Winters gab es auch eine Spitzmaus, die vom Igelfutter gefressen hat.  Aber entweder ist ihr das nicht bekommen oder sie hat aus anderen Gründen das Zeitliche gesegnet. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2017)

Hi Anja,

auf Entenvögel fährt unser Nemo auch ab - Cockerspaniel  sind aber eigentlich für die Schnepfenjagd gezüchtet worden und haben daher ihren Namen ( Cock - Schnepfe.) Sieht er __ Enten, Gänse oder Schwäne auf nem Baggersee, Fluß ect. kann man net so schnell gucken wie er ein Satz ins Wasser macht und hinter ihnen herschwimmt


----------



## pyro (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hab letztens eine __ Ringelnatter am Teich gehabt. War wohl noch ein recht junges Tier - ca. 30cm lang und etwa so dick wie ein Kugelschreiber.

Jetzt weis ich wohl langsam auch wer alle meine Kaulquappen frisst.... Ringelnattern fressen auch __ Molche... WEHE die macht das dann ziehe ich in den Krieg und *zensiert*


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2017)

Leben und leben lassen, pyro. Da kommt noch genug durch. Sowas hat die Natur schon eingeplant


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2017)

Verwandschaft ?????????
  

Eichelhäher Badetag


----------



## Sternchen71 (30. Juli 2017)

Sind zwar keine besonderen Tierchen, aber ich find das soo süß...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Juli 2017)

Bild 1 das Wildtier,  auf 2 er hats gefunden, auf der 3 Teambesprechung und auf der 4 sie erlegt es.

LG Heike


----------



## butzbacher (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Heike,

ich finde es nicht wirklich zeigenswert, wie ein Nützling der einheimischen Natur durch einen Schädling und einen Hund erledigt wird. Wieder ein Argument mehr für die Katzensteuer.

Gruß André


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo André,





butzbacher schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht wirklich zeigenswert, ...


Du kommst nicht drum herum, auch das ist Natur und somit zeigenswert.
Was das mit Katzensteuer und Deiner vermutlichen Abneigung gegen Katzen zu tun hat, das erschließt sich mir nicht.

Da wir gerade bei der Nahrungsaufnahme sind, gestern auf der Baustelle störten wir aus Versehen eine Mahlzeit:
    
Wir haben dann schnell die Baueimer wieder davor gestellt und 'Guten Appetit' gewünscht. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## butzbacher (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

das ist nicht Natur. Kaum eine Hauskatze fängt wg. Hunger oder Appetit. Und Spitzmäuse werden eh nicht gefressen. Freilaufende Hauskatzen sind mittlerweile mit einer der Hauptgründe für das Artensterben.
Warum Katzensteuer?: Damit 1. die Leute erst überlegen, bevor sie sich eine Katze als Haustier zulegen und 2. mit dieser Steuer Naturschutzaktivitäten gefördert werden.

Und ja, ich mag Katzen grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo André,

dann solltest Du Dich doch mal näher mit den Spitzmäusen und auch mit den Freigängerkatzen beschäftigen und währenddessen Deine Katzenallergie ablegen oder missmutig in Sachen Katzenjagd schweigen.
Denn Katzen sind definitiv nicht am Aussterben einiger Arten der Wühlmäuse 'schuld', denn die Garten-, Feld- oder Hausspitzmäuse sind nicht vom Aussterben bedroht. Gar nicht.

Ansonsten, wenn man in die Tiefe geht, dann landet man letztendlich wieder beim Menschen als Verursacher des 'Elends'.
Aber auch der ist Natur und ebenso vergänglich.

Zu Deiner Steuer:
Dann müsste man dringend jedes Haustier mit einer Steuer belegen, ganz dringend.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Steuer:
> Dann müsste man dringend jedes Haustier mit einer Steuer belegen, ganz dringend.



Und die Menschen auch. Mit einer Pro-Kopf-Umweltbelastungssteuer.


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2017)

Die sowieso.
Denn wer den Dieselskandal mit der Förderung des Verkaufs von Dieselfahrzeugen bekämpft, oder Nuklearwaffen entwickelt, baut, testet, oder ...
Es gibt auch Menschen, die Stufen sogar Katzen als Schädlinge ein ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2017)

passt jetzt nicht ganz in die aktuelle Situation, aber ich hab noch ein bildchen, das die oma während meiner Urlaubsabwesenheit von unserer hausringelnatter gemacht hat
 

und irgend jemand hat sich noch am Teich bedient, es fehlt mein großer schleierflossiger weißer lieblingsgoldfisch.. ich hab zwei dicke schneisen durch den urwald der sumpfpflanzen im flachbereich entdeckt... einmal lagen die Pflanzen um in Richtung rein in den Teich und einmal raus.  __ reiher war es nicht, dem war die angelsehne davor. marder zu schlank für die breite schneise, katze zu wasserscheu.. bleibt eigentlich nur noch ein Waschbär, wenn ich mich so an die nachtaufnahmen von einer forianerin hier neulich erinnere... aber die hatte ich hier noch nie, ich werde also weiter beobachten.

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2017)

Und wie ist es mit einer Steuer für Goldfische und Koi und überhaupt Zierfische in Gartenteichen. Denn die fressen jedes Jahr zich babys von Fröschen, __ Kröten,  Echsen und auch ganz viele Insekten. 

Da stellt sich dann auch die frage sind Kirstins Vpgel, solange wie sie bei Kisärsten leben als Ziervögel einzustufen


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> ......
> Da stellt sich dann auch die frage sind Kirstins Vpgel, solange wie sie bei Kisärsten leben als Ziervögel einzustufen



DIe sind dann steuerbefreit, weil ich sie für die Allgemeinheit päppel


----------



## butzbacher (31. Juli 2017)

Natürlich ist der Mensch das ursächliche Problem, aber das ändert nichts an dem Problem, welches freilaufende bzw. verwilderte Hauskatzen darstellen:

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/voegel/gefaehrdungen/katzen/15537.html

Das Thema Steuern ist sicher zwiespältig zu betrachten. Aber ich glaube, es würde viele davon abhalten, sich überhaupt erst eine Katze anzuschaffen.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2017)

Andre, den nabu-Beitrag solltest Du aber mal ganz genau lesen. "Die Katze ist das Problem" ist nicht wirklich das Fazit. 

Und für die anderen: Spitzmäuse sind KEINE Mäuse. Und sie sind keine Schädlinge, sondern Insektenfresser und meines Wissens geschützt. Mit Wühlmäusen haben sie gar nichts zu tun!.
Das niedlichste ist die Spitzmauskarawane (Mama mit Kindern)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmiwWW7lErk_


----------



## butzbacher (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Christine,

ich hatte den Artikel schon gelesen. Es ging mir darum, darzustellen, dass das Problem verharmlost wird. Ein Haustier zu halten, bedeutet immer Verantwortung übernehmen - für das Tier selber, aber auch gegenüber anderen Tieren und (wie bei Hunden z. b.) auch gegenüber anderen Menschen. Und genau dieses Verantwortungsbewusstsein vermisse ich bei vielen Katzenhaltern. Ein Katze braucht Beschäftigung, absolut unstrittig. Aber dann muss sich der/die Halter/in eben im Haus bzw. fest umfriedeten Garten was einfallen lassen - nicht einfach nur Tür auf und Katze raus.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Andre, es ging mir in erster Linie um diese Aussage, die - zumindest für unseren Lebensraum - so nicht richtig ist.





butzbacher schrieb:


> Freilaufende Hauskatzen sind mittlerweile mit einer der Hauptgründe für das Artensterben.


. Aber das ist eine Diskussion, die in diesem Thread nichts verloren hat. 

Übrigens finde ich die Fotos auch nicht unbedingt zeigenswert. Ich möchte den Aufschrei nicht hören, wenn die Spitzmaus auf den Bildern ein Spatzenbaby wäre...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Aug. 2017)

Ohje  was geht denn hier ab? 

Ich glaube es ja kaum, eine Katze folgt ihrem Instinkt und wenn sie das Ding nur anschleppt um ein paar Streicheleinheiten abzustauben, es bleibt Natur. 
Es werden __ Schnecken die alles kahl fressen mit Gift bekämpft oder Laufenden drauf los gelassen, den Reihern wird es unmöglich gemacht sich aus Teichen Fisch zu fangen, da ist fast jedes Mittel Recht...... usw.
Für die Befürworter der Katzensteuer, ja ich würde auch diese zahlen. Ich habe keinem Züchter Geld in den Rachen geworfen für die Katze, sie ist uns zugelaufen und entschied sich zu bleiben, ich habe sie impfen und auch kastrieren lassen , ich fütter sie ausreichend, mache regelmäßig das Klo sauber und spiele mit ihr, an den Wochenenden darf sie eben mit in den Garten und dort darf sie ganz und gar Katze sein! 
Wer mir jetzt weiter Vorwürfe machen muss kann das gerne per PN machen, Garantie auf Antwort kann ich leider nicht geben.

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2017)

2 x Monsterwildtiere , ca 1 cm groß


----------



## Anja W. (23. Sep. 2017)

Kaum ist es Herbst "igelt" es bei uns wieder

     


Der kleine ist gerade mal 200g schwer und tagaktiv.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Anja W. (25. Sep. 2017)

Bis jetzt hatte ich keine __ Schnecken...

Die Kamera hat letzte Nacht aber was anderes gezeigt. Eine kriecht auf den Igel zu und eine klettert doch rechts in meinen frisch bepflanzten Herbstkübel! 

  

Das müssen Spanier sein, sonst wären sie längst Igelfutter.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Okt. 2017)

Was ist das? Hausratte? Lag letzten Samstag vor dem Tomatenbeet, Täterin dürfte eine unserer Katzen gewesen sein. Als ich sie fand, war die Leichenstarre soweit fortgeschritten, dass an ein "gerade biegen" nicht zu denken war. Der Meterstab hilft aber grob beim einordnen, denk ich.


----------



## Limnos (26. Okt. 2017)

Hi

Es ist eine Wanderratte. Hausratten, die fast schwarz sind, sind inzwischen ziemlich selten geworden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Okt. 2017)

Hi Wolfgang,



Limnos schrieb:


> Hausratten, die fast schwarz sind, sind inzwischen ziemlich selten geworden


Den Satz versteh ich nicht ganz. Die Rücken- und Kopfhaare meines Exemplares sind doch hauptsächlich rot und hellbraun. Aber auch ziemlich viele schwarze dazwischen. Ich dachte immer, Wanderratten wären größer (ich kann mich noch dunkel an die Exemplare erinnern, die man nachts in der Stadt beobachten kann. Aber das ist jetzt auch schon ein paar Jährchen her). Vielleicht ein jüngeres Weibchen? DIe nächste, sollte mir nochmal eine unterkommen, schau ich mir genauer an, statt nur ein mieses Handy-Bild zu machen.


----------



## Christine (26. Okt. 2017)

Hmm, mir wäre die groß genug. Aber wenn man den Kopf anschaut ist der im Verhältnis zum Körper doch recht groß. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass Tier war noch nicht ausgewachsen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Okt. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Hmm, mir wäre die groß genug


*grins* doch ja, ich hab mich auch ziemlich erschrocken, als ich beinahe drüber stoperte. Und nicht ganz ausgewachsen käme wohl hin. Unerfahren genug um einer nicht mehr älteren Katze vor die Fänge zu laufen und von der Größe her ist sie wohl auch eher am unteren Ende der Größenskala.


----------



## hessi (26. Nov. 2017)

Unser Hund hat heute Nacht draußen Alarm gegeben, bin dann um 3:15 Uhr raus um zu kucken was da los ist.
Hab dann im Apfelbaum neben dem Teich nen Waschbären angetroffen.
Hab ihn dann mit der Segelstange vom Surfbrett etwas gestichelt,nicht fest nur um ihn da etwas zu verängstigen damit er vielleicht in Zukunft nicht nochmal kommt.
Er war total verängstigt und null aggressiv.Bin dann etwas zurückgewichen und ihm die Chance zur Flucht zu geben,die er dann auch ziemlich schnell genutzt hat.
Hab nichts gegen die Tierchen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Leuten bei uns im Dorf.
Da wurden in letzter Zeit einige Waschbären erschlagen und ersäuft.
Obwohl meine Frau nen Jagdschein hat läßt sie auch die Waschbären am Leben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Nov. 2017)

Hi Hessi,

und das obwohl Waschbären in der gesamten EU als extrem invasive Art auf der "Liste der verbotenen/unerwünschten Arten" stehen und deswegen auch die einzelnen EU-Staaten gesetztlich dazu verpflichtet sind sie in der Natur verstärkt zu bekämpft


hessi schrieb:


> Obwohl meine Frau nen Jagdschein hat läßt sie Waschbären am Leben.


----------



## hessi (26. Nov. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Hessi,
> 
> und das obwohl Waschbären in der gesamten EU als extrem invasive Art auf der "Liste der verbotenen/unerwünschten Arten" stehen und deswegen auch die einzelnen EU-Staaten gesetztlich dazu verpflichtet sind sie in der Natur verstärkt zu bekämpft



Meine Frau hat in ihrer "Jagdkarriere" max 2-3 Böcke geschossen,hat sich mehr um hege und Pflege gekümmert und um Jagdhundeausbildung und Nachsuche.
Gibt genug Jäger die auf alles schießen was sich bewegt (großes Thema erlegte Haustiere).
Wenigstens sind sie jetzt endlich mal darauf gekommen die Felle von Waschbär Fuchs und co zu verwerten und nicht auf dem Luderplatz verfaulen zu lassen.Vielleicht rettet das das ein oder andere Tier aus Farmen in Osteuropa.


----------



## hessi (26. Nov. 2017)

Interessanter Beitrag auf Osthessen-News:
Pelze von heimischen Raubsäugern - "Fellwechsel" ist Pilotprojekt des Jagdverbands
http://osthessen-news.de/n11573369/...echsel-ist-pilotprojekt-des-jagdverbands.html


----------

